# Setting Daylight Running Light (DRL) Preferences



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

There are three possible choices for DRL behavior:
1) No DRL's
2) North American specification - which means headlights only
3) Scandinavian specification - which means all exterior lights.
Phaetons shipped to North America have choice 2 set by default. The driver cannot change setting, but the service technician at the dealership can change it very easily using the VAS 5051 or 5052 scan tool. It can also be changed using a VAG-COM scan tool, which is sold by Ross-Tech.
In principle, I am in favour of DRL's, not so much for my own safety, but because - in Canada anyway, where DRL's have been mandatory for the past 13 years, little kids have now become accustomed to looking for the lights of the car, rather than the car itself.
But - if I am doing a lot of work in the car with the ignition on, and the engine off, the DRL's come on, even with the park brake set. At least my Golf was smart enough to turn the DRL's off when the parking brake was engaged. So, I have temporarily disabled the automatic DRL function - once I finish installing the keyless start button, I will re-enable it.
The coding is as follows: Address 09 (Central Electronics Module), Function 07 (Coding), set 00001 for Scandinavia, 00002 for North America, or 00003 for no DRL's at all.
Michael
*Important Note!* _Added March 15, 2005_
If you set the DRL coding to anything other than North America, you will lose the functionality of the 'valet lockout' button. What will happen is when you press the valet button is that you will see an icon appear in the face of the speedometer, indicating that your (non-existent) rear fog light is turned on. In all regions of the world other than North America, Phaetons are equipped with a rear fog light that is controlled by the same button. 
Similarly, if your Phaeton was built for a region other than North America, and you recode the vehicle to '2' - the North American DRL specification - you will lose the functionality of the rear foglights, and your rear foglight button will now become a valet lockout button.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:05 AM 12-22-2005_


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (DRL) Preferences (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_There are three possible choices for DRL behavior:
1) No DRL's
2) North American specification - which means headlights only
3) Scandinavian specification - which means all exterior lights.
Phaetons shipped to North America have choice 2 set by default. The driver cannot change setting, but the service technician at the dealership can change it very easily using the VAS 5051 or 5052 scan tool. It can also be changed using a VAG-COM scan tool, which is sold by Ross-Tech.
In principle, I am in favour of DRL's, not so much for my own safety, but because - in Canada anyway, where DRL's have been mandatory for the past 13 years, little kids have now become accustomed to looking for the lights of the car, rather than the car itself.
But - if I am doing a lot of work in the car with the ignition on, and the engine off, the DRL's come on, even with the park brake set. At least my Golf was smart enough to turn the DRL's off when the parking brake was engaged. So, I have temporarily disabled the automatic DRL function - once I finish installing the keyless start button, I will re-enable it.
The coding is as follows: Address 09 (Central Electronics Module), Function 07 (Coding), set 00001 for Scandinavia, 00002 for North America, or 00003 for no DRL's at all.
Michael

Michael,
Have you figured out if it is possible to code the front instrument pod backlight so that it stays on?
If so can you code the headlights to remain off and the instruments pod backlight to remain on?
Thanks.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (rmg2)*

Hi Rick:
No, I have not got that far yet. My big priority right now is to find out how to get rid of the navigation acceptance screen.
My guess is that it might be possible to code the instrument cluster display screen such that contrast is adjusted somewhat - which might have the same end effect as what you are seeking with the backlighting - but that is just a guess.
Michael


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

Always good info from you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can the Phaetons also be set like the other VW/Audis where you can open / close all the windows w/ the keyless remote?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (varun56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varun56* »_Can the Phaetons also be set like the other VW/Audis where you can open / close all the windows w/ the keyless remote?
 I'm working on that one right now. Sebastian, who posts here occasionally as Theresias, thinks it can be done through channel 46 (Comfort System), by adapting channel 25 from the default value of 0 to a new value of 1. I have tried this on my car, but with no apparent result. It is possible that I am not pushing the remote buttons in the correct sequence, though. If you know more about how to operate this feature (control of windows via the remote key fob) on other VW products, let us know...
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (DRL) Preferences (PanEuropean)*

Here's an interesting little bit of information that relates directly to the matter of recoding the DRL preferences stored in the Central Electronics Module.
Unlike a Golf, on which the DRL's switch off automatically when the parking brake is engaged, Phaeton DRL's stay on all the time if the ignition is turned on. To avoid battery drain whenever I am doing work on my car that requires the ignition to be left on for a long time (without the engine running), I have developed the habit of just recoding the Central Electronics Module from 00002, which is the North American DRL setting, to 00003, which turns the DRL's off. When I am finished my work, I recode the module back to 00002, so the DRL's function normally again.
This week, I finally figured out that there is a small disadvantage associated with doing this. It seems that when the Central Electronics module is recoded - in any direction - the Phaeton forgets the settings of the 'soft-switches' in the cabin roof that control operation of the cabin dome lights when the doors are opened. Unlike a Golf or Jetta, which use conventional 'hard-wired' switches to control dome light operation - either ON, OFF, or activated when a door is opened - the Phaeton uses a soft-switch that sends a momentary signal to an electronic controller in the car, and the electronic controller then remembers the last signal set.
What all this means is as follows: If you recode DRL behavior, you may find that you will then need to re-program the behavior of the cabin dome lights, by operating the push-buttons on the dome lights themselves, in order to cause the dome lights to operate automatically when the doors of the car are opened.
Although I don't think this issue will cause any problems for Phaeton owners who use a diagnostic scan tool themselves, it is important information for service technicians at VW dealers to know. If, like me, you turn off the DRL's to avoid battery drain, don't forget to set the operation of the cabin dome lights back up when you are finished servicing the car, otherwise, the owner will pick up their car and find that the dome lights don't turn on when they open the doors. Not a killer problem, but then again, not they type of thing that creates a good first impression when the car is picked up after a service visit.
Michael


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
When I had my door locks recoded at the 20K service (last week) to open all doors on one press and lock on one press I noticed a similar issue with the preferences for the seat setting that were associated with my remote.
I had to reset the seat, mirrors, etc. 
Now all is working fine.
Just some FYI.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (rmg2)*

I know that I am really out of my league, posting in the Phaeton group, but you guys seem to be very technogically in tune with your VWs.....if anyone knows if it is possible to open/close the windows of a 2003 Beetle GLX using the remote, if they could please provide some direction, it would be greatly appreciated....I have got to believe that it is possible, and I know that the Beetle is much "simpler" compared to the Phaeton, I believe that the underlying concepts are the same...
Thanks!
Peter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (digifant_gli)*

Hi Peter:
It is possible to enable the remote locking device (the key) to open and close all the windows - and sunroof - on ANY recent VW product. That is the good news. The bad news is that in order to enable these functions, you must know the security code (sort of like a PIN number) to access the part of the controller module that you need to reprogram to set your preferences this way. Volkswagen does not make this security code public.
In some areas of the world, the cars come programmed from the factory with this function enabled. North America is not one of those areas. One of our Phaeton forum members (who is a VW employee) has seen this function enabled on a Phaeton, so we know it works on Phaetons. I have seen it enabled on Golf IV and Jetta IV cars in Europe.
It's pretty much a hopeless cause to go searching for security codes. There is a wealth of information published that explains what you can do so far as reprogramming goes, in the areas of the controllers that DON'T need security codes for access - but AFIK, no-one has ever managed to publish a security code. When a VW needs work done on it that involves such a code, either a VW tech representative comes to the shop and does the programming, or the car is hooked up to VW via a modem and programmed directly from the regional office.
Michael


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael;
Is that code the same as the immobilizer or transponder code?
I have that code for my New Beetle, but I have never actually tried using it to login to the vehicle settings. Other than enabling the SRI (Service Reminder Indicator), that is about all that I have done with the car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (digifant_gli)*

No. Each module will have a different security code, in fact, it is possible to have different security codes for different functions within the same module.
Michael


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_No. Each module will have a different security code, in fact, it is possible to have different security codes for different functions within the same module.
Michael

Interesting.
I worked for VW for three years, and I never once remember hearing about this....I guess it's not a common thing to require access to....did the A class vehicles have this security, or was it something brought onboard with the Phaeton/Touareg?
Peter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (digifant_gli)*

To the best of my knowledge, the practice of using security codes to restrict access to certain programming functions has been around since the very first controller was installed in a Rabbit way back in the '80s.
You don't need to have a security code to do some things, but you do to get access to other things. A good example is exactly what you asked about, operating windows with the remote control. On a Phaeton, you do this through the Comfort System controller, which is address 46. You can make a lot of changes to that controller without any security code needed - for example, you can change door unlocking and locking behavior, blink and beep behavior when you lock and unlock the car, all sorts of stuff like that with no security code needed. But, if you want to get into the adaptation needed to enable the control of windows with the remote, you need to enter a security code first.
The same goes for the engine control module. You can change idle speeds without a security code, but if you want to remove the 190 km/h top speed governor, you need a security code to get access to that area of the controller.
Michael


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

Wow....I had no idea....you learn something new everyday....
Thanks Michael!!!
(btw...I envy your car like you wouldn't believe!!!)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (digifant_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifant_gli* »_(btw...I envy your car like you wouldn't believe!!!)

Well, I'll make you a deal: If you are a 'serious' student - in the sense that you get decent marks - then once summer arrives and we have some nice weather, we can swap for a day, you lend me your NB, and I will lend you my car.
Michael


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Well, I'll make you a deal: If you are a 'serious' student - in the sense that you get decent marks - then once summer arrives and we have some nice weather, we can swap for a day, you lend me your NB, and I will lend you my car.
Michael

Wow....that would be amazing....except I might not want to go back to the Beetle


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

I discovered something today:
If you set the DRL coding to anything other than North America, you will lose the functionality of the 'valet lockout' button. What will happen is when you press the valet button is that you will see an icon appear in the face of the speedometer, indicating that your (non-existent) rear fog light is turned on. In all regions of the world other than North America, Phaetons are equipped with a rear fog light that is controlled by the same button. 
If you don't need the valet lockout function, fine, no problem, no harm comes from this. Just be aware that it won't work if you have turned the DRL's off via recoding.
Note also that if you change the coding, it's a good idea to go into adaptation, channel 001, and re-save a 0 (zero) value to reset the system. Then, shut the car off, close the doors, and leave it alone for a few minutes to allow it to power down. When you next open a door, you can reset the function of the cabin dome lights, so they illuminate when the doors are opened. This function is sometimes temporarily lost when the central electronics module is recoded. No big deal, just let the car sit for a while, with the power off, then press the dome light buttons to reset the auto-on with door open feature.
Michael


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

Do you think it is possible to add the rear foglight? I know it can be done in the Touareg. That is a nice feature if used correctly.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (jmdpjd1)*

The cost would be absolutely out of sight - between $1K and $2K, likely closer to $2K. I looked into the parts cost when I was in Switzerland back in December, and dismissed the idea. The North American rear lamps don't include the foglight components.
Michael


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

Michael 
Thanks...
Far less expensive on the Treg


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (jmdpjd1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmdpjd1* »_Do you think it is possible to add the rear foglight? I know it can be done in the Touareg. That is a nice feature if used correctly.

Jim (Spockcat) just sent me some information that indicates that it might be possible to enable a foglight on the North American Phaeton. Right now, I am looking at two different (and conflicting) bits of info: The European Self-Study Guide for the Phaeton - which is normally a very credible source - infers that the light module is different between fog and non-fog vehicles. But, the parts information suggests that the modules are the same.
I will do some more research on this (much later, because I am trying to get all the VAG-COM label files for the Phaeton written before the impending release of VAG-COM version 5), and let you know what I find.
I have started a new thread about a fog-light retrofit - here is the link: Enabling (or retrofitting) a rear foglight on a North American Phaeton. Just to keep the board organized for those who do searches in the future, please post any rear foglight related material on that new thread.
Michael


----------



## meinhib (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

I did get the running lights cut off, now I need to find out how to get the correct euro light switch that will give me the 4 position settings etc.(front lights, foglights side-markers only, rear foglight setting) If you can direct me, thanks


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (meinhib)*

I got mine from Spockcat good price, quick service. I have the 4 position switch installed, Did not take long to get it either. Sure does the trick, I love it. About $90 and $6 for shipment as I remember it all











_Modified by GripperDon at 6:36 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (meinhib)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meinhib* »_If you can direct me, thanks...

All the information you are seeking is on this thread: Front Fog Lights, European Light Switch, Coding of Phaeton Lighting.
Michael


----------



## ke0kie (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

So there really is no way of enabling / disabling DRL w/o a Vagcom?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (ke0kie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ke0kie* »_So there really is no way of enabling / disabling DRL w/o a Vagcom?

Correct.
And, as you found out, the forum's search engine can leave something to be desired...


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Correct.
And, as you found out, the forum's search engine can leave something to be desired...

That is an understatement.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

When reading through my owner's manuals for my NAR Phaeton, it implies that the DRL's WILL turn off when the light switch is in the "off" position and the parking brake is engaged. I've tried it, and it doesn't work. 
From everything I've read here in the forum, it seems that the manuals are wrong in this regard(?) I actually like having DRL's and want to keep them enabled as they are, but I just want to be able to turn them off when say, I'm idling in an airport parking lot at night to pick someone up, and don't want my lights shining into the windsheilds of the other cars waiting there as well. Can anyone confirm that I'm just out of luck on this one? Thanks.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (remrem)*

Hi Rem:
You are correct, the DRLs won't turn off when the parking brake is applied. This is not consistent with the behavior of other VW products - no-one knows why, that's just the way it is.
Michael


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (DRL) Preferences (PanEuropean)*

After having my DRLs disabled by the dealer it appears my headlamp washers don't work. Is that part of the recoding? I should also mention my airbag sensor light was fixed (the reason I was in the dealership anyway) I know he had to remove my steering wheel/air bag to replace some sensor so I wasn't sure if he missed something...hence the headlamp washers no longer activate...or its related to the DRL reprogramming. Any ideas?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (derrickonline)*

Headlamp washers will only function when the headlights are turned on. So, try turning the headlights on manually (using the rotary switch), then do another function test of the washers. You need to hold the washer stalk for 1.5 seconds or longer to trigger a headlight wash function.
Michael


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
that explains that thank you makes sense why when drl was recoded the washers don't come on.
thanks. Never really understood the point of headlamp washers really anyway I guess in very muddy enviornments it would help. Im sure the all knowing oracle paneuro has the technical answer.


----------



## rhump (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (DRL) Preferences (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I just imported a 2004 Audi A6 2.7T into Canada from the US and need to convert to DRL. Do you know anyone in the Lower Mainland you would recommend for this? Dealerships are quoting me anywhere from $475 to $800 which I find a little much.
Cheers,
Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Setting Daylight Running Light (rhump)*

Robert:
To the best of my knowledge, DRL function on a 2004 Audi can be enabled with a diagnostic scan tool. I am not a wizard on Audis, so, you might want to post your question in the VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum, where I am sure you will get a quick and knowledgeable response. When posting there, be very specific about the model of car you have, and include the VIN. You can use asterisks for the last 4 numbers of the VIN if you wish.
If it turns out that DRLs can be enabled with a scan tool, just hop the ferry over to Victoria (I live in Sidney, 3 kms south of the ferry terminal) and I will do it for you, no charge. But, I am in Toronto at the moment, on the way to Europe tomorrow, and won't be back until mid-July.
Michael


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

When I try changing the setting, I see this number 600200002B3915000000000000000000.

What am I supposed to change? 

Thanks for the help - Im a VAG com newbie 

Lukas


----------



## calgaryphaeton (Jan 2, 2013)

*Daytime Running Lights*

For one reason other my DRLs work intermittently, I have had them checked and it may be a control module problem. I say may. I am curious on two fronts, first where is the module that controls the DRLs and second, how hard it procure and replace.

Calgary Phaeton


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Sir (sorry, I don't know your name):

It is possible that your car has been coded so that DRLs are not enabled, and what you are seeing is the car turning the headlights on and off according to whether it is dark outside or not.

I merged your post (above) onto the end of an existing discussion about this subject - if you read through this discussion from the beginning on page 1, that should give you a pretty good overview of how things work.

Welcome to the Phaeton forum!

Michael


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Scandinavian setting allows for fogs to stay on while on high beam and transiting high beam. Rear lamps stay on all the time. Cruise control symbol rather than English word "cruise". There might also be a difference in rear fog operation vis a vis front fogs. I sussed it out along time ago and have forgotten.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The full explanation of DRL configuration and behaviour is here: Setting Daylight Running Light (DRL) Preferences

That discussion is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).

Michael


----------



## FilinUA (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi to everyone.

If module has *long* coding, which byte should i change?


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking at the display you have the coding sequence starting with $40 02 etc. My guess is that you have the US code (ie 02) for constant DRLs. Before you change anything, make sure you copy the code so you can re-enter it if something doesn't work as expected. For experimentation purposes I would try changing the 02 to 01 or 03 and see what happens (ie for 01 you should get all around DRL rather than just headlights, 03 would be no lights). FYI I have never used one of the VAS VW scanners, only the VAG COM which is much easier and more user friendly so I am just using my intuition.

Graham


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

FilinUA said:


> If module has *long* coding, which byte should i change?


Hello Sir:

Welcome to our forum.

Most of us here in the forum own model year 2004 to 2006 Phaetons, which do not use long coding. The MY 2004 to 2006 Phaetons were the only ones sold in North America, it has not been possible to buy new Phaetons in North America since 2006. So, not too many of us are experts on the long coding process for newer (post 2006) Phaetons.

But, having said that, modifying long coding (on any VW product) using the Ross-Tech diagnostic scan tool - VCDS, formerly referred to as VAG-COM - is pretty easy, because VCDS incorporates a little utility called the "Long Coding Helper". If you invoke the Long Coding Helper from within the VCDS application, you can then choose the coding configuration you want just by checking off little boxes, you don't need to write hexadecimal codes directly to the controller. More information about the Long Coding Helper can be found at the Ross-Tech website: VCDS Online Help.

Judging from the picture you have posted above, it looks like you are using a VW diagnostic scan tool (VAS 5052 or later). In that case, the easiest way to modify coding is to use the 'Guided Functions' feature of the VAS scan tool. This will step you through what you want to do by asking you a series of questions, then it will do the coding for you.

Michael

*PS:* Please have a look at this post, and fill in your location, first name, and vehicle type - Please Read - Regarding your Forum Profile


----------

